# Circus 2006 Grau



## fixerin (3. Mai 2006)

Sers
Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen ob des o6 er modell in grau schon verfügbar ist und wo.Und auf dem Bild,da ist doch die alte dirt jam und nicht des neue modell oder?Warum?0o


danke schonmal...

noch was:Sind die Cube Aufkleber unterlackiert oder kann man die einfach abziehn,und welches findet ihr optisch besser.Des weisse oder des graue?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Mai 2006)

Hey Fixerin,

also das 2006er Cube gibt es schon zu kaufen.
Mein Händler z.B. hat das 2006er in der grauen Version mit der Dirt Jam Pro (2006er Modell) im Laden stehen gehabt und ich bin es gefahren ... nice 
Hier in dem Thread habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gepostet -->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191410

Also gibt es das graue definitiv schon käuflich zu erwerben.
Die weisse Version wollten sich auch schon einige hier im Forum kaufen, ob es jetzt geklappt hat, bzw. ob es die weisse VErsion schon zu kaufen gibt kann ich so direkt nicht beantworten würde aber mit "Ja" antworten.
Ich könnte mich ja nochmal mit meinem Dealer in Verbindung setzen.

Aber eine gute Entscheidung sich das 2006er zu gönnen.
Ich fahre das 2003er (s.h. Galerie) und bin begeistert von dem Bike.
Massiver Rahmen, gute Geometrie, die Optik gefällt mir sehr gut.
Das 2006er wird durch die variablen Ausfallenden sicher einen noch breiteren Einsatzbereich haben. Optisch finde ich das Weisse extrem stylisch, wird aber sicher schwierig es sauber zu halten. Das Graue kommt auch verdammt gut .... 

Berichte mal wie du dich entschieden hast, bzw. willst du es dir auf jeden Fall holen?

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2006)

Edit: Moin Fixerin,

es muss das weisse schon geben, s.h. diesen stolzen Besitzer:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=246764


Ach ja, gestern total vergessen zu erwähnen, die Decals sind überlackiert, das heisst die werden nicht so schnell den Abgang machen wie Aufkleber auf'm Lack.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Danno (4. Mai 2006)

ich kann Bonzai´s vermutungen auf jedenfall bestätigen,man bekommt das weiße schon und das  ziemlich lange.
ich war ende februar beim örtliche händler und da stand das weiße in seiner vollen Pracht da!
ein göttliches bike,grad in weiß sieht es einfach nur genial aus.
Ich werde es mir persönlich auch demnächst zulegen!

greetz

Danno


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2006)

Na dann darfst du uns Bilder deines weissen Prachtexemplares eines Circus nicht vorenthalten 
Ist schon absehbar wann du dir das Bike zulegen wirst?

Alex


----------



## fixerin (4. Mai 2006)

Sers !
Mach dir keine Umstände Bonzai ;]
Also eig. wollte ich mir des santa cruz chameleon holn,nur darf ich da alle teile einzeln kaufen und einen ordentlichen versand konnte ich nicht finden(der es am besten montiert liefert).Würde mich aber sicher um die 7/800 mehr kosten.Optisch mit den richtigen teilen würde s mir aber schon mehr taugn des santa cruz in weiss :/.Ne ich muss mir son cube holn,nur für die farbe weiss ist die schrift zu gross,so dass es kein dezentes weiss mehr und es wirkt ein wenig kindisch,wogegn des graue dezent und reifer 0o aussieht.Aber vllt. taugt mir des graue dann doch nich.Hab auch nur 1 Versand gefunden wo sie es in grau auch anbieten sogar für "nur" 959 euro,sonst überall 1049 euro.Wens intressiert  http://www.lucky-bike.de/SiteAssistant.php/Fahrrad/MTB/Cube/161-1-361 ,hm also welche Farbe soll ich nehmen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2006)

Moinsen,

DANN empfehle ich dir den Heinz von MHW (Shop in meiner Signatur) anzurufen.
Der Mann kann dir auf jeden Fall das graue Circus ordern und die schicken dir dann auch das bike zu. Ausserdem kannst du dich nochmals fachmännisch beraten lassen. Preislich wird es aber auch um die 1049,- kosten, wobei die Jungs und Mädels Service wirklich sehr gross schreiben.

Die Farbauswahl solltest aber wirklich du selbst für dich entscheiden. Was bringt es dir wenn du nicht deinem eigenen Geschmack vertraust? Dann wirst du im Endeffekt nicht glücklich mit deinem Bike.

Ruf einfach mal bei dem Shop an (oder auch bei deinem Lucky-Bike) und frage direkt nach. Da kann schon einiges bei rauskommen an Infos 

Alex


----------



## fixerin (4. Mai 2006)

.Dieser Lucky-bike is verlinkt mit radl bauer(münchen) 2 - 4 tage nach geldeingang isses da habn sie gemeint.Passt doch or?Brauch des mehr so für die Strasse  .Auf deim (Bonzai) Foto des design von der dirt jam pro is aber doch vom letzten jahr,oder gibt es da 2 versionen? 0o
Danke werd mir aufjedenfall des weisse oder graue die nächsten tage bestelln :]


----------



## Danno (4. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann darfst du uns Bilder deines weissen Prachtexemplares eines Circus nicht vorenthalten
> Ist schon absehbar wann du dir das Bike zulegen wirst?
> 
> Alex




joo ich werde mir es denke mal so in 1-2 monaten holen,da dann der schulische stress vorbei ist und ich mir mein circus als belohnung holen darf  
ich kann es kaum noch abwarten  
werde dann hier auf jedenfall bilder reinstellen!!

und die farbwahl zwischen grau und weiß ist einem wirklich selbst überlassen,obwohl ich persönlich finde das das weiße besser aussieht da der weiße sattel auch mehr dazu passt.

und grau ist logischerweise auf jedenfall beim 06er lieferbar, habe mich nämlich mit CUBE-germany in verbindung gesetzt und die meinten es wäre sofort lieferbar.
wir haben ja auch von bonzai die beweisfotos!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2006)

fixerin schrieb:
			
		

> .Dieser Lucky-bike is verlinkt mit radl bauer(münchen) 2 - 4 tage nach geldeingang isses da habn sie gemeint.Passt doch or?Brauch des mehr so für die Strasse  .Auf deim (Bonzai) Foto des design von der dirt jam pro is aber doch vom letzten jahr,oder gibt es da 2 versionen? 0o
> Danke werd mir aufjedenfall des weisse oder graue die nächsten tage bestelln :]



 ... also eine 50/50 Chance das wir demnächst ein graues oder weisses Circus im Cube-Forum bewundern dürfen ...

Ich fahre meins auch "nur" zum cruisen. Habe es mir ja selbst aufgebaut. Leider fehlen hier in der Gegend auch die nötigen Dirt-Locations um die noch recht beschränkten Skills ordentlich trainieren zu können.

Aber ich sehe gerade das du in Bezug auf die Dirt Jam recht zu haben scheinst.
Auf der Online Seite von Cube wird das Circus mit der 2006er abgebildet und auf meinen Bildern ist die 2005er abgebildet.
Da das Bild von irgendwann Anfang Januar stammt, kann es sein dass mein Dealer nur den Rahmen gestellt gekriegt hat und desshalb das Bike bis dato "nur" mit der 2005er aufbauen konnte....
Aber die Bikes werden definitiv mit der 2006er ausgeliefert.

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> joo ich werde mir es denke mal so in 1-2 monaten holen,da dann der schulische stress vorbei ist und ich mir mein circus als belohnung holen darf
> ich kann es kaum noch abwarten
> werde dann hier auf jedenfall bilder reinstellen!!
> 
> ...



Kenne ich, erstens den schulischen Stress (stecke auch gerade mittendrin in den Prüfungsvorbereitungen) und zweitens die Vorfreude auf ein neues Bike.
Aber meins soll schon in 2-3 Wochen kommen (aber kein Circus, hab ja schon eins) 

Ich finde das Weisse auch einen tacken stylischer. Die Farbe ist einfach auch relativ selten auf den Strassen zu sehen.
Das Graue kommt auch hervorragend gut, wobei ich persönlich jetzt auch in einer Zwickmühle stecken würde....wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte 

Aber Holla, Sherlock Holmes hat wieder mal Adleraugen bewiesen 

Freu mich schon auf deine Bilder und gebt mal nen Fahrbericht ab wenn ihr eure Kisten habt. Ich bin es ja nur kurz beim Dealer auf'm Vorplatz gefahren. Ok, auch ein wenigrumgelassen das Teil, aber nach so einer kurzen Schnupperrunde kann man ja keinen objektiv-sachlichen Bericht erwarten.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca1979 (5. Mai 2006)

Ich würd, wenn ich net schon eins hätte, auch das in Weiss bevorzugen - gefällt mir irgendwie besser, was nicht heißen soll, daß es in grau schlecht aussieht Ich hab ja noch so eins, wo meine Nachbarin letztens fragte, ob ich das bei der Bundeswehr geklaut hätte

Und meine Skills beschränken sich momentan auch noch hauptsächlich aufs rumcruisen - will zwar mal Dirts damit probieren (ich alter Schisshase ), seh das Circus bei mir aber auch hauptsächlich als Singletrailrakete (macht einfach Spass, auch mal mit so nem Teil die Singletrails zu fahren) und Allroundmaschine...

Und das mit den Prüfungen kenn ich nur zu gut, stecke grad selber voll drin. Aber in 2 Wochen isses rum, dann hab ich endlich Zeit zum biken und liefere dann auch endlich mal die Bilder meiner 2 Bikes für´n "Zeigt her Eure Cubes" Thread nach! Versprochen! Bin nur leider in letzter Zeit zu fast gar nix gekommen

Und auf die Bilder der verschiedenen neuen Circusse bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt.

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (8. Mai 2006)

chewbacca1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd, wenn ich net schon eins hätte, auch das in Weiss bevorzugen - gefällt mir irgendwie besser, was nicht heißen soll, daß es in grau schlecht aussieht Ich hab ja noch so eins, wo meine Nachbarin letztens fragte, ob ich das bei der Bundeswehr geklaut hätte
> 
> Und meine Skills beschränken sich momentan auch noch hauptsächlich aufs rumcruisen - will zwar mal Dirts damit probieren (ich alter Schisshase ), seh das Circus bei mir aber auch hauptsächlich als Singletrailrakete (macht einfach Spass, auch mal mit so nem Teil die Singletrails zu fahren) und Allroundmaschine...
> 
> ...



Hi Lars,

na dann mal dir auch viel Glück auf der Penne....
Und sobald du mal Zeit hast Bilder von dir in Action zu posten oder repräsentative dein Bike, dann darfst du uns die natürlich nicht vorenthalten.
Immer her damit !!!
Aber mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass das Circus super robust und belastbar ist. Man kann es getrost jede Treppe runterstürzen und auch Fahrfehler verzeiht einem der fliegende Würfel mit einem Lächeln 

Alex


----------



## Flying Circus (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo! 
Ich hole mir jetzt auch den weissen Circus! Ich finde das Teil einfach geil. Und stabil ist der Rahmen auf jeden Fall! Ich habe den ersten Flying Circus (den goldenen) und der ist wirklich das einzige an meinem Bike was noch lebt :-D
Und seltsamerweise bin ich genau wie ihr im Prüfungsstress^^ 
Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Mai 2006)

Hi,

sicher die beste Entscheidung, denn Bikes kann man ja nie genug in der Garage stehen haben. Natürlich erwarten wir dann hier auch von dir schöne Bilder deines neuen Circus' ....  Willst du die Standard-Ausstattung bestehen lassen oder hast du evtl. vor da ein wenig was Individuell zu gestalten?

Na dann werde ich heute Abend mal auf uns würfelnden Prüflinge das ein und andere Schwarzwald-Fanta (Tannenzäpfle) erheben 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## chewbacca1979 (13. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann werde ich heute Abend mal auf uns würfelnden Prüflinge das ein und andere Schwarzwald-Fanta (Tannenzäpfle) erheben
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Alex




Tannenzäpfle is guat - des kenn ich auch Um kurz off-topic zu werden, wünsch ich den ganzen Prüflingen hier auch mal soweit alles Gute - bei mir isses in 5 Tagen vorbei Und dann kommen wirklich mal die Bilder meiner Würfel! 

Lars


----------



## Danno (16. Mai 2006)

Habt ihr mal ein paar online-shops,wo man das FC unter listenpreis beziehen kann?!
ich war schonmal auf einer seite,wo es das bike recht günstig gab,finde sie leider nicht wieder!
vllt könnt ihr ja helfen  

mfg

christian aka Danno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Mai 2006)

Sorry Chris,
habe das Circus bis jetzt nur für den Listenpreis von 1049,-- gefunden....

Alex


----------



## Danno (16. Mai 2006)

Tach alex,

jo shit..aber trotzdem danke!
wenn es dir oder anderen dennoch günstiger im internet übern weg läuft,kann er den link ja mal posten!

vale!

chris


----------



## fixerin (16. Mai 2006)

DANNO

http://www.lucky-bike.de/SiteAssistant.php/Fahrrad/MTB/Cube/161-1 steht doch auch obn (; ...kostet da  959,-


----------



## Danno (16. Mai 2006)

jaaa genau den hab ich gesucht!!! danke fixerin!!!

boa ey bin ich doof  

naja hab ihn jetzt

daaankee!!

veni,vidi,vici  

chris


----------



## fixerin (16. Mai 2006)

passt schon .wann bestellst?kannst mir sagn ob die in ordnung sind? : muss auch noch bestelln...


----------



## Flying Circus (16. Mai 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du die Standard-Ausstattung bestehen lassen oder hast du evtl. vor da ein wenig was Individuell zu gestalten?



Hi, 
ich will mir eigentlich nur den Rahmen holen und den dann mit meinen Teilen ausstatten, bzw. noch was dazu kaufen. Weiss jemand wie viel der einzelne Rahmen kostet? Weil ich war ein bisschen geschockt als mein Händler mir für den Rahmen und eine Louise FR fürs Hinterrad einen Kostenvoranschlag von 760 gemacht hat. Früher hat der Rahmen ja nur 350 gekostet.

Also, falls ich mir das wirklich leisten kann, sieht mein Bike dann so aus:
Rahmen: Flying Circus 06
Gabel: Dirtjumper I
Laufräder: Deetraks
Bremsen Vr: Hayes Nine Hr: Louise FR
Kurbeln: Husselfelt
....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Mai 2006)

Flying Circus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich will mir eigentlich nur den Rahmen holen und den dann mit meinen Teilen ausstatten, bzw. noch was dazu kaufen. Weiss jemand wie viel der einzelne Rahmen kostet? Weil ich war ein bisschen geschockt als mein Händler mir für den Rahmen und eine Louise FR fürs Hinterrad einen Kostenvoranschlag von 760 gemacht hat. Früher hat der Rahmen ja nur 350 gekostet.
> 
> Also, falls ich mir das wirklich leisten kann, sieht mein Bike dann so aus:
> ...



@fixerin:

Da sieht man es. Deine Augen müssen noch frisch sein. Ich hingegen, vom Alter gezeichnet, mit dem grauen Starr gesegnet .... Mea Culpa .... 


@Flying Circus:

Also deine Wunschausstattung klingt schon mal verdammt gut....das wird mehr als nur ein cruiser, ich sehe es schon kommen 
Warum keine gleiche Bremse vo. wie hi. ?
Die 2006er DJ I?

Wegen dem Rahmen, ich habe gerade mal in die "offizielle" Preisliste und in den "offiziellen" Cube Katalog geschaut, leider gibt es da kein "nur-Rahmenset". Wahrscheinlich wird dein Händler den Kostenvoranschlag so berechnet haben, dass er das Bike komplett bestellt, die Teile die du nicht brauchst runterrechnet und dir dann den Rahmen überlässt.
Wobei da wäre ein Preis von 760 schon ein ordentlicher Hammer. Auch wenn das Bike wirklich fantastisch aussieht....
Da würde ich nochmal mit ihm reden, wie denn der Preis zustande kommt.

Alex


----------



## Flying Circus (17. Mai 2006)

Die 760 wären ja für den Rahmen + die Lousie FR fürs HR. Ich habe nur ein Rahmen-Gabel-Set (also Flying Circus+ Dirtjam) für 750 gefunden aber leider nicht den Rahmenpreis. Aber ich frage meinen Händler am besten nochmal.

Ich habe dann zwei verschiedene Bremsen weil ich die Hayes von meinem jetzigen Bike übernehmen werde. 
Und als Gabel hätte ich gern die DJ I 06, die passt ja auch super zum Rahmen 
Gruß
Flying Circus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Mai 2006)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Die DJ I würde verdammt gut in das Gesamtbild passen. Warum die nicht von Werk aus verbaut ist ????

Wegen der Bremse, nichts gegen die Hayes (sicher eine gute Bremse) aber ich glaube ich würde dann die Louise FR nach vorne setzen. Finde sie vom Druckpunkt, der Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit besser als die Hayes. Man würde sich dann auch keinen Tennisarm bremsen ...  (meine Meinung)

Alex


----------



## Danno (19. Mai 2006)

Ich war heute mal beim Händler und habe das Flying circus mal fotografiert...beide Farben nebeneinander,wie man unschwer erkennen kann.
Vllt fällt einem jetzt die Entscheidung leichter zwischen Grau und Weiß.
Gruß 
danno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Mai 2006)

Und? Welches hast du gleich mitgenmommen ???? 

Also meine Wahl würde auch ganz intuitiv auf das Weisse fallen.
Optisch macht das einfach einen besseren Eindruck auf mich.
Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache ...

Alex


----------



## fixerin (20. Mai 2006)

...hol mir des weisse,danke fürs bild  ...kauf mir aber n andern sattel und griffe.Denkt ihr man kann vom Händler des rad mit ner andern gabel,sattel,griffe habn ?eher unwahrscheinlich oder :/





seh grad die pedalen...sind die da dran?Wenn ja muss ich mir andre holn  :[     ]


----------



## Bonzai1982 (20. Mai 2006)

Huihui, da weiss jemand aber auch ganz genau was er will.

Also das mit den Parts austauschen und individuell aufbauen sollte absolut kein Problem für einen guten Händler sein. Meiner macht es auch. Du solltest nur evtl. mit ihm abklären, ob er dann die Originalverbaute Gabel preislich aufwertet (quasi dir abkauft), oder ob du dann 2 hast, was nicht unmerklich teurer werden kann. Denn dein Händler wird das Bike auch nur komplett montiert geliefert kriegen, oder du machst es wie Flying Circus weiiter oben geschrieben hat und fragst einfach mal das Rahmen-Gabel-Set an. Aber während einem lockeren Gespräch lässt sich einiges bewerkstelligen 

Ich würde dir auch einem anderen  Sattel empfehlen. Der Freak passt zwar optisch hervorragend in das Gesamtbild, nimmt aber sehr schnell die Farbe deiner Jeans an.

Bei den Pedalen stören dich garantiert die Reflektoren ... die kann man abmontieren.

Aber was stellst du dir denn dann an extra Parts so alles vor, wenn man fragen darf? 

Alex


----------



## Danno (20. Mai 2006)

also was ich gut fand war,dass die beim händler schon andere griffe rangebaut haben..die werde bestimmt nach dem ersten mal aufem trail schon braun und peckig..
der sattel sieht echt richtig geil aus,aber ist für den alltagsgebrauch nichts..
der hat da beim händler schon einen leichten braun-ton und wie alex gesagt,wird der schön blau,wenn man mit einer jeans fährt!
also neuer sattel wäre nicht schlecht,ansonsten ein super rad!!!

rip hard

christian!


----------



## fixerin (20. Mai 2006)

Hab jetz mal per email nachgefragt wegn andern parts,mal sehn :x Sattel hol ich mir den SDG Bel Air fx und griffe odi roughneck,der husselfelt lenker taugt mir irgendwie auch nich(die form),wollt mir den Answer Pro Taper in schwarz holn,aber dann wär ich schon bissl dumm soviel teile auszutauschn( zuviel verlorenes geld) :z...in paar tagn dann bestell ich,sonst is wieder winter...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Mai 2006)

Den Hussefelt Lenker kann ich dir allerdings nur empfehlen.
Sehr stabil und auch optisch nicht verkehrt.
Aber natürlich ist das Geschmacksache und wo kämen wir denn hin wenn alle Bikes gleich aussehen würde .... ? 

Alex


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (22. Mai 2006)

hier mal mein circus!der rahmen ist ja bis auf die farbe der gleiche wie der 06 er.ich bin von grund auf zufrieden .meins ist zwar nicht in "serienausstattung" da mir gabel,bremsen und laufräder unsympatisch waren aber ich denk des ist auch so ok. auf jeden fall hälts alles aus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. Mai 2006)

Alter Schwede, da lehrt einer dem Circus aber das Fliegen .... 

Normal kann ja jeder. Erst ein ordentlicher Individualaufbau macht ein Bike richtig interessant 
Es macht ja auch einfach einen Höllenspass über die Zeit dies und das an seinen Bikes zu verändern und zu individualisieren.

Alex


----------



## Flying Circus (31. Mai 2006)

So, wie versprochen gibt es jetzt mal ein Foto von meinem neuen Bike. Schreibt mal wie es euch gefällt.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/256528

 Der Kontrast zwischen den alten und den neuen Sachen ist zwar ein bisschen seltsam aber mir gefällt es zumindes optisch ziemlich gut. Gefahren bin ich es leider noch nicht weil die hintere Achse noch ein bearbeitet werden muss.
Gruß
Flying Circus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Hey Flying Circus,

sauber, dein Bike. Ich habe mir natürlich gleich die Freiheit rausgenommen was in deine Galerie zu posten.
Ich werde jetzt am Wochenende auch das erste mal mein Circus mit in den Bikepark mitnehmen und über dei 4X-Strecke jagen. Ich bin gespannt wie es sich da macht 
Gib dann mal nen Bericht ab wie sich dein neuer Edelhobel so fährt.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Flying Circus (1. Juni 2006)

Danke für die Bewertung! Ich weiss, schwarze Reifen würden besser aussehen aber immerhin sehen die Reifen an dem Bike besser als am alten aus ;-)
Einen Fahrbericht werde ich natürlich posten. Aber das wird wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen dauern. Ich bin jetzt erstmal zwei Wochen -wohlverdient- in Korsika


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Juni 2006)

Na dann geniesse, wohlverdienter Weise , die Sonne ... bei der aktuellen Wetterlage in Deutschland beneide ich dich deswegen jetzt ganz einfach mal.

Angenehmen Urlaub also und viel Spass

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juni 2006)

So ... das Bikeparkwochenende liegt jetzt 2 Tage zurück und meine Kollegen und ich haben es ordentlich krachen lassen.

Leider hat sich bei meinem Circus der Schlauch des Hinterreifens sprichwörtlicher Weise in Luft aufgelöst, aber für ein kleines Actionpic hat es noch gereicht:






Die Action ist auf jeden Fall noch ausbaufähig, aber für den 4ten Bikeparkbesuch und das erste mal mit dem Circus "richtig" fahren ....

Alex


----------



## Danno (26. Juni 2006)

hallo leute,
weiß jemand zuällig bis wieviel mm federweg das circus zugelassen ist??!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (26. Juni 2006)

Hi Chris,

leider kann ich dir das nicht sagen.
Ich werde aber morgen bei meinem Händler vorbeifahren, einige Sachen erledigen  und da kann ich dann ja mal nachfragen was der dazu meint.
Ausgeliefert wird das 2006er doch mit der Dirt Jam Pro mit 100mm.
Ich fahre es mit der 2004er Dirt Jumper III und 130mm, kein Problem.
Ich habe hier auch schon gewagte Geometrieexperimente mit der 66 gesehen ...
Willst du dir evtl. eine grössere Gabel einbauen? Denn von der Stabilität des Rahmens her dürftest du mit mehr Federweg keine Probleme kriegen, wahrscheinlich dann eher mit der Geometrie, je nach Fahrstil natürlich 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danno (26. Juni 2006)

Das wäre echt nett von dir alex,wenn du mal fragen könntest.
ja genau,die dirt jam pro mit 100 mm ist da verbaut,ich will aber mehr dran haben so 130-150,da ich doch schon ganz gerne etwas mehr DH damit fahren will,als street.
In zwei wochen wird es meinen hallen befahren...freue mich schon rießig darauf!!

gruß und nochmal special thanks an Alex

Chris


----------



## Bonzai1982 (27. Juni 2006)

Moinsen Chris,

also ich komme gerade von meinem Dealer und wir haben unter anderem auch über das Circus und den Federweg geredet. Aus dem Stehgreif heraus konnte er mir jetzt keinerlei Angaben machen, aber nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit Cube und einiger Erfahrungsberichte der Freerideverrückten (  ) Angestellten, 150mm sind kein Problem.
Da das Circus ja so extrem massiv gebaut ist, wirst du keine Probleme damit haben dir evtl. eine Pike oder Z1 einzubauen. Das Circus ist ein Allround-Bike in Sachen FR, Dirt, und light-DH ... hau rein !!!!
Eine Gabel à la 66 würde ich persönlich nicht empfehlen, da diese die Geometrie doch zu sehr kippt.

Aber natürlich erwarten wir dann, insbesondere ich , hübsche Pics deines neu aufgebauten Zirkusses !!!

De nada & Gruss

Alex


----------



## Danno (27. Juni 2006)

Vielen dank für die info alex...
jaa bilder kommen sofort hoch..aber anfangs halt nur die serienausstattung und wenn dann wieder kohle inna kasse ist gibbet ne neue Gabel!
Aber mehr als 150 bruach ich glaube nicht am hardtail,dann kauf ich mir später mal nen schönes fully.

gruß und nochmals danke an alex

chris


----------



## driskill (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier im Forum, also habt Nachsicht falls irgendeine dumme frage dabei ist  

ich überlege auch, ob ich mir das Circus holen soll (wäre mein 1. Street/Dirt Bike). Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob es da nur eine rahmengröße gibt? ich finde auf der seite keine angaben! wenn es nur 1 größe gibt, komme ich dann mit meinen 1,85 damit klar?

Was anderes: Ich möchte eigenlich in 1. linie Street, mit ein paar trial elementen, fahren (deshalb auch vorderbremse nötig) und evt. später etwas dirt junp. hat irgendwer street erfahrung mit dem circus, oder kann mir sagen ob das passt? 
Ich surfe jetzt seit 1 Woche im Netz rum und probiere ein passendes Bike für mich zu finden, aber das einzige bike was mir wirklich gefiel war das "Cannondale Chase 1", was natürlich viel zu teuer ist (meine grenze ist ca. 1000). Mir geht's dabei auch nur um die Rahmengeometrie! Nicht um die Ausstattung! Hat einer von Euch eine Idee für ein vergleichbares bike?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Juli 2006)

driskill schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu hier im Forum, also habt Nachsicht falls irgendeine dumme frage dabei ist
> 
> ich überlege auch, ob ich mir das Circus holen soll (wäre mein 1. Street/Dirt Bike). Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob es da nur eine rahmengröße gibt? ich finde auf der seite keine angaben! wenn es nur 1 größe gibt, komme ich dann mit meinen 1,85 damit klar?



Hi und herzlich willkommen,

also mit deiner Grösse solltest du hinkommen, es gibt nur eine Rahmengrösse für das Circus.
Ich bin ca 190cm gross und im Sitzen, bei niedriger Sattelstütze, ist es schon recht eng. Aber man steht die meiste Zeit ja sowieso auf dem Bike und zum Tricksen, wenn es denn dann soweit ist rolleyes ist die Rahmengrösse optimal. Wendig, kompakt ... Circus eben 




> Was anderes: Ich möchte eigenlich in 1. linie Street, mit ein paar trial elementen, fahren (deshalb auch vorderbremse nötig) und evt. später etwas dirt junp. hat irgendwer street erfahrung mit dem circus, oder kann mir sagen ob das passt?



s.h. oben. Wobei meine Streetkenntnisse sich sehr im Rahmen halten. Eher kaum vorhanden...aber wenn es um Stabilität und Wendigkeit geht ist das Circus wirklich hervorragend.
Die Ausfallenden sind zudem Variabel, womit du es auf den benötigten Radstand anpassen kannst.




> Ich surfe jetzt seit 1 Woche im Netz rum und probiere ein passendes Bike für mich zu finden, aber das einzige bike was mir wirklich gefiel war das "Cannondale Chase 1", was natürlich viel zu teuer ist (meine grenze ist ca. 1000). Mir geht's dabei auch nur um die Rahmengeometrie! Nicht um die Ausstattung! Hat einer von Euch eine Idee für ein vergleichbares bike?
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Es gibt KEIN vergleichbares Bike 
Das Chase ist genauso hervorragend. Zudem auch etwas leichter.
Das Specialized P2 soll auch sehr in deine Richtung gehen, dafür gibt es hier schon einen Thread "P2 vs. Circus" glaube ich ... einfach mal suchen.

Ich benutze mein Circus für Dirt (soweit in der Lage), cruisen und Dual (absolut Top).

Gruss

Alex


----------



## driskill (3. Juli 2006)

Erstmal vielen dank für die prompte antwort.
hab mir schon fast gedacht das es zum chase kein alternative gibt.
ich hab jetzt 3 bikes in der näheren Auswahl:

- Cube flying Circus
- Norco "One25"
- Specialized "P2"

Den Thread "P2 vs. Circus" hab ich auch schon gefunden, und wenn man nach der allgemeinen Meinung geht sollte ich wohl eher das "P2" nehmen, aber ich mag den Rahmen einfach nicht. Im Endeffekt läuft es wohl auf das Cube hinaus. Der Witz dabei ist das ich vor ca. 2 Wochen erst ein Cube "LTD Pro" in weiß, gekauft hab. Das macht mich wohl offiziell zum Cube Fan...  

ich tendiere übrigens eher zu dem grauen circus...


----------



## Danno (3. Juli 2006)

also ich würde nicht das norco nehmen,hat mechanische scheibenbremsen,hat vergleichbare parts zum  circus und ist teurer. das p2 gefällt mir auch nicht vom rahmen her.bleibt also nur noch das cube und nimm das weiße!!    
das ist einfach suuuper schön und es fällt mehr auf!!
will hier jetzt keine propaganda betreiben oda so   

aber letzendlich ist es Deine Entscheidung und ich will da nichts weiter zu sagen,war nur nen tipp ;-)

gruß 
christian


----------



## driskill (3. Juli 2006)

Das mit den Bremsen beim Norco wäre kein Thema. Das gibt's hier beim Händler und die Bremsen hätte ich, gegen 'nen kleinen Aufpreis, direkt hydraulische austauschen lassen. Preislich wären dann beide fast auf selbe rausgekommen (Circus 970  / Norco 950 ).
Aber ich werd eh das Cube nehmen, denk ich.  

zu der farbe: Bin mir auch nicht wirklich sicher. Das weisse sieht eigendlich stylisher aus, aber es sieht auch aus wie der kleine bruder von meinem LTD pro. hab kein bock das beide fast gleich aussehen. Außerdem ist die frage wielange das so schön clean bleibt...


----------



## Danno (3. Juli 2006)

ich mein die farbe setzt sich ja auf dem weiß nicht fest,bzw. frisst sich nicht ein..wenn ich es denn mal kühn beschreiben darf.
vorteil des weißen: wenn dir mal nen kratzer in lack kommt,sieht man das bei dem weißen weniger als bei dem schwatten...aber das ist ja recht selten..
ich hatte auch erst gedacht,dass ich mir das graue hole,hab mich aber dann doch zum roten entschieden,so ausem gefühl heraus.
zudem hab ich noch rote dainese handschuhe und nen weiß/schwarz/roten giro remedy helm...also bin ich perfekt ausgestattet


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Juli 2006)

Also das freutm ich natürlich das es jetzt anscheinend nur noch um die Farbwahl geht und du deine Enstcheidung bzgl. welches Bike getroffen hast 

Bzgl. der Farbe. Ich habe am Geisskopf schon das weisse Circus rumheitzen sehen und es sah nach einigen Dirtrunden und Jumps immer noch super aus. Die Lackqualität, gerade bei einer so anfälligen und auch auffälligen Farbe sollte auch wirklich top sein.
Das Graue kommt auch nice daher, aber das ist ja wie immer Geschmacksache und wenn du schon ein weisses Bike hast, nun ich glaube mir würde das auf Dauer auch zuviel des Guten werden 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Juli 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> also bin ich perfekt ausgestattet



Biker sind Styler !!!!



Alex


----------



## driskill (4. Juli 2006)

hab's grad bestellt. 
in grau  

noch 1 woche....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Juli 2006)

Sauber !!!

Dann warten wir mal gespannt auf Bilder und die ersten Eindrücke von dir 

Alex


----------



## Danno (4. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Biker sind Styler !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alex




gar keine frage...ist doch auch so    

find ich gut,dass du es dir in grau bestellt hast! mach ordentlich bilder,dass wir das graue mal in action sehen...weiße gibbet ja hier im fotoalbum genug.

gruß
chris


----------



## Gnet (10. Juli 2006)

Hi an alle ,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und es ist echt cool hier ^^. Ich hab mir nun auch das Flying Circus besorgen lassen in WeiÃ ^^ Aber nur Rahmen und Gabel naja als SchÃ¼ler hat man eben nicht so viel geld ( aber ich denk mal 230 â¬ sind da nicht zu viel ) ^^ jetzt wollte ich euch fragen wie es den mit der Bereifung aussieht is vorne ein 26 drinnen und hinten ein 24 oder beides 26 oder 24 wie siehts da aus ? WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber antworten freuen. 

 Ich muss aber leider noch ne Woche auf mein gutes StÃ¼ck warten  


Achja was ich noch fragen wollte ^^ falls wer von euch aus NÃ¼rnberg kommt wo kann man den da so richtig schÃ¶n Street Fahren bin da noch relativ neu in dem Gebiet .

mfg Gnet


----------



## Danno (10. Juli 2006)

also schließe ich aus deinem post,dass du eher street visiert bist?!!
wenn das der fall sein sollte,würde ich dir 24" empfehlen,das bringt ne höhere wendigkeit auf der straße und das würde ich wenn ich streete beim circus auf jedenfall machen,da es doch durch die schwere und standfestigkeit eher ein dual 4x light-downhill HT ist.aber wenn du mit zurecht kommst ist das doch super

gruß
christian


----------



## driskill (11. Juli 2006)

ok leute, mein panzer ist angekommen  
hier die bilder:


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Juli 2006)

Alter Schwede, geiles Teil !!!

Mir fällt da aber gerade auf das die Betty schon verdammt knapp am Gusset des Hinterbaus vorbeigeht ... und ich dachte schon mit den Faat Alberts bei mir war es knapp .....

@Gnet: Danke für das nette Feedback 

Höre auf Danno, er hat vollkommen recht was die Reifengrösse angeht.
Bei Street (nur Street) bist du mit 24" wendiger und besser aufgehoben. Soll es auch eher in Richtung Allround gehen, dann versuche lieber 26" zu fahren. Im Gelände und auf der Dual-Strecke ist du damit besser bedient.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## driskill (11. Juli 2006)

da hast du recht. das ist verdammt knapp! die betty kommen auch runter, sobald wieder etwas geld da ist. sind mir zu fett!
und ein anderer sattel muß auch schnell drauf! der fi'zi:k ist echt unbequem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnet (11. Juli 2006)

Echt ein schickes Teil ^^ ich werde auch Bilder von meinem hier posten sobald ichs hab ^^.

@Bonzai1982 und Danno , 

also ich denke mal das ich es doch mehr allround mässig mache also werd ich mit 26 fahren . Da ich gerne auch mal beim Buck oben fahre oder bei den Zabo Trails und das ist ja bekanntlich nicht mehr straße . Also danke nochmal für die Tipps . 

@ driskill : Wie gemein musst du mich mit den geilen bildern so bestrafen   ich muss noch eine Woche auf mein Weißes Flying Circus warten.

mfg Gnet


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Juli 2006)

driskill schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du recht. das ist verdammt knapp! die betty kommen auch runter, sobald wieder etwas geld da ist. sind mir zu fett!
> und ein anderer sattel muß auch schnell drauf! der fi'zi:k ist echt unbequem.



Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Maxxis Lopes Bling Bling gegönnt (jaja, roter Streifen ich weiss , aber sieht nicht schlecht aus, im Gegenteil)
Der baut mit seinen 2.35" schon recht breit und rollt in 60a sehr gut ....

Was mich beim Freek stören würde, wäre nicht das er evtl. Unbequem ist, sondern das der Sattel wirklich die Farbe der Hose annimt. Ein Kollege aus München fährt ihn und ... nunja, weiss war er mal 

Alex


----------



## Gnet (11. Juli 2006)

Naja hab schon oft gelesen das der Sattel nicht gerade lange weiß bleibt , passt zwar wirklich gut was das Design angeht ( zumindest beim weißen Circus ) aber wenn der Sattel nach ungefair 2 wochen dann blau wird dann ist das natürlich nicht gerade schön. Wie genau mein Bike aufgebaut sein wird kann ich euch im mom noch nicht sagen da es von einem Kollegen zusammen gestellt wird ( zumindest reifen und  co  Rahmen und Gabel sind Circus serien mässig ) .

mfg Gnet


----------



## Danno (11. Juli 2006)

mein circus in weiß sollte eigentlich gestern kommen,aber nachdem der händler beim endcheck festgestellt hat,dass der rahmen ne digge beule am unterrohr hat,hat sich der abholtermin auf donnerstag verschoben,da er erst noch ein neues besorgen muss.


----------



## Danno (11. Juli 2006)

driskill schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du recht. das ist verdammt knapp! die betty kommen auch runter, sobald wieder etwas geld da ist. sind mir zu fett!
> und ein anderer sattel muß auch schnell drauf! der fi'zi:k ist echt unbequem.




das soll so sein das ist der so genannte "dreckabschaber"   
wenn du nämlich durch matschiges gelände fährst und sich schlamm matsch und sowas am reifen festklebt schabt der das schön ab


----------



## Gnet (11. Juli 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> mein circus in weiß sollte eigentlich gestern kommen,aber nachdem der händler beim endcheck festgestellt hat,dass der rahmen ne digge beule am unterrohr hat,hat sich der abholtermin auf donnerstag verschoben,da er erst noch ein neues besorgen muss.




  Ich kann mir vorstellen wie du dich fühlst Danno   ich muss auch noch bis zum wochende warte bis ich mein schönes circus entlich habe . Naja immerhin bekommst es schon übermorgen.  

mfg Gnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yayo (13. Juli 2006)

HAllo ich hab mein circus schon ne Zeit und es geht mir aufn sack hab viel runter und neu dranbauen müssen die ++++++++ deore achse steht schief die Reifen waren crap der Sattel die Felgen    mei mei mei 
und jetzt die frage hab das weisse 06 und frag mich ob das auch für 24 zoll funkt oder ob ich da die ausfallenden absägen muss


danke yayo


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. Juli 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> mein circus in weiß sollte eigentlich gestern kommen,aber nachdem der händler beim endcheck festgestellt hat,dass der rahmen ne digge beule am unterrohr hat,hat sich der abholtermin auf donnerstag verschoben,da er erst noch ein neues besorgen muss.




Sche****, aber dann sollte es ja jetzt schon soweit sein oder?
Ich weiss aber wie das ist auf ein Bike zu warten 
So eine Beule will ich aber auch nciht drin haben. Schlechter Transport ... wenn die w+ssten was die teilweise für Edle Sachen transportieren und wieviel Herzblut drin steckt ..... 

@yayo: Was stellst du denn mit deinem Bike an? Ich musste Reperaturtechnisch noch nichts machen.

Aber 24" funktioniert ... warum Ausfallenden absägen? Alter Schwede .. NEIN !!! 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Danno (13. Juli 2006)

JAAAAA das warten hat ein ENDEEEEE mein circus durfte heute meine heiligen hallen befahren!
guckt in meiner gallerie da habe ich ein foto hochgeladen,es werden später noch mehrere folgen!!!   

gruß 
christian


----------



## driskill (13. Juli 2006)

weiß einer von euch wie man die aufkleber ordentlich abbekommt?


----------



## Danno (13. Juli 2006)

lack abschleifen....die sind unterlackiert.


----------



## chewbacca1979 (13. Juli 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss aber wie das ist auf ein Bike zu warten




...wenn einer weiss, wie es ist, auf ein Bike zu warten, dann bist es wohl du! Wie ist denn der aktuelle Status, wenn ich mal fragen darf?

Gruss

Lars


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Juli 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> JAAAAA das warten hat ein ENDEEEEE mein circus durfte heute meine heiligen hallen befahren!
> guckt in meiner gallerie da habe ich ein foto hochgeladen,es werden später noch mehrere folgen!!!
> 
> gruß
> christian


Endlich ... Dann kann es ja gleich mit dir auf die nächsten Trails bzw. Lines gehen und uns werden damit einige nette Action-Scenes serviert ... 

@driskill: ?????

@ Lars: Es wird heiss, verdammt heiss ... 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## yayo (1. August 2006)

HAllo,

frage an die flying circus 06 besitzer.
sind bei euch die ausfallenden beide gleich lang soll heissen wenn ihr die achsaufnahme ganz nach vorne schiebt steht euer rad dann gerade oder nicht?
bei mir nich und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen dass sich dr rahmen verzogen hatt.

gruss yayo


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. August 2006)

Hi Yayo,

ich fahre zwar kein 06er aber ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das es gewollt von Cube ist, dass die Ausfallenden nicht gleich lang sind.
Also ab zum Dealer und umtauschen lassen.
Das gibt doch einen absolut unrunden Tritt 

Alex


----------



## Danno (5. August 2006)

christian 

das auf dem letzten foto bin nicht ich(wollt ich einfach mal so gesagt haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. September 2006)

Soooo es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update ....

Vorher 2003
Jetzt 2006








(Zum Bewerten einfach draufklicken)

Gruss

Alex


----------



## driskill (15. September 2006)

okay, dann auch von mir 'nen kleines update...












- neue griffe (extra lange BMX Griffe)
- neuer sattel (SGD Freestyle)
- neue decken (Kenda K-Rad)
- bashguard (Truvativ)

- neuer Lenker (Revell 2" Rise) & neue Gabel (DJ3 / 80mm / weiß) sind unterwegs.
- und in kürze evt. single speed...

dann is erstmal gut!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. September 2006)

Yoah, feine Sache du ... 


Da fällt mir ein, wie unterdrückt ihr die Soundkulisse, die das Schaltwerk beim auftreten auf das Ausfallende beim Springen verursacht? Nicht springen oder gibt es evtl. eine spassigere Lösung?
Der Krach ist nämlich kaum zum Aushalten dieses schwabbeligen Shamona-Zeugs .....

Alex


----------



## Danno (17. September 2006)

OOHJA dieses nervende Zeugs mit diesem Schaltwerk.
Also bei mir ist es so,dass der käfig im höchsten gang gegen das ausfallende schlägt. unerträglich dieser Sound.
also ich hab es so gelöst,einfach fettes gummi unter ausfallende und so ist es zumindeste gedämpft.
oder einfach nen s-ram schaltwerk kaufen...die schlagen net so blöd hoch

gruß
christian


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. September 2006)

Danno schrieb:


> OOHJA dieses nervende Zeugs mit diesem Schaltwerk.
> Also bei mir ist es so,dass der käfig im höchsten gang gegen das ausfallende schlägt. unerträglich dieser Sound.
> also ich hab es so gelöst,einfach fettes gummi unter ausfallende und so ist es zumindeste gedämpft.
> oder einfach nen s-ram schaltwerk kaufen...die schlagen net so blöd hoch
> ...



SRAM hilft da tatsächlich ... Shamona kommt einfach an die Steifigkeit im Schaltwerkskörper nich an ein ordetnliches SRAM-Schaltwerk ran ...

Ich habe mir jetzt "provisorisch" etwas Teichfolie (wie auch an meiner Kettenstrebe usw,) unter das Ausfallende geheftet. Sieht nciht so gut aus, aber es dämpft das nervige Geräusch ungemein und noch hält es.
Aber ich werde mir da mal etwas ausdenken müssen ... evtl. sogar aus SS umstellen ....

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Super-T (21. September 2006)

Hey Jungs habe nen Circus zu verkaufen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=25118

vielleicht hat ja eine Interesse, bischen Zubehör ist auch dabei......

Gruß Tim


----------



## Pacmän__ (22. September 2006)

Super-T schrieb:


> Hey Jungs habe nen Circus zu verkaufen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=25118
> 
> ...




der is doch gestern bei ebay ausgelaufen


----------



## Bonzai1982 (22. September 2006)

Super-T schrieb:


> Hey Jungs habe nen Circus zu verkaufen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=25118
> 
> ...




Sorry ... genau den Rahmen habe ich gegen den ein paar wenige Posts weiter oben weggegeben ... und 2 x Circus in der Garage wäre doch etwas viel 

Alex


----------



## Super-T (22. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Sorry ... genau den Rahmen habe ich gegen den ein paar wenige Posts weiter oben weggegeben ... und 2 x Circus in der Garage wäre doch etwas viel
> 
> Alex



Man kann nie genug Räder haben   kannst dich ja mal rumhören, vllt sucht ja doch noch einer hier ein sehr gut erhaltenen Rahmen + Parts......

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driskill (1. Oktober 2006)

hat irgendeiner 'ne ahnung was der rahmen wiegt?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Oktober 2006)

Das Gewicht des Rahmens alleine kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, aber mein momentaner Aufbau bringt 15,45Kg auf die  Waage.

Laut Schlickjumper.de bringt der 2006er Rahmen 1,4kg auf die Waage (???)
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_2348.htm

Gruss

Alex


----------



## **Ebert** (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
also ich habe auch vor mir das 2006er Flying Circus in weiß zu holen, da ich gestern das 07er gesehen hab und es mir in beiden Farben überhaupt nicht gefällt.
Aber ich habe dabei ein Problem mit dem weißen Sattel, denn der ist ja soooooo unbequem und der war ja schon beim Händler dreckig (blau). 
Könntet ihr mir evtl. einen anderen bequemeren weißen empfehlen der nicht so schnell dreckig wird und trotzdem zum Rad passt.

Danke schon im voraus

mfg 
Maxi


----------



## driskill (5. Oktober 2006)

ich find das '07er mit dem Grün einfach nur geil !


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Oktober 2006)

**Ebert** schrieb:


> Hallo
> also ich habe auch vor mir das 2006er Flying Circus in weiß zu holen, da ich gestern das 07er gesehen hab und es mir in beiden Farben überhaupt nicht gefällt.
> Aber ich habe dabei ein Problem mit dem weißen Sattel, denn der ist ja soooooo unbequem und der war ja schon beim Händler dreckig (blau).
> Könntet ihr mir evtl. einen anderen bequemeren weißen empfehlen der nicht so schnell dreckig wird und trotzdem zum Rad passt.
> ...




Hi Maxi,

schau mal in den einschlägigen Shops beim BMX und Dirt-Stuff. Da wirst du mit Sicherheit fündig.
Nicht nur das der Sattel recht unbequem ist, auch das er die Stofffarben sehr gut annimmt disqualifizieren ihn für's Biken (optisch passte er allerdings sehr gut), aber ich nehme an, das es generell bei weissen Sätteln so ist. Wenn du ihn nach dem fahren mit etwas Pedros BikeLust (oder ähnlichem) abwischt sieht er wieder aus wie neu.

Selle Signo wäre mein nächster Sattel ... evtl.


Gruss

Alex


----------



## **Ebert** (5. Oktober 2006)

meinst du dass der shop bmx und dirt stuff heißt oder dass ich einfach mal nach den begriffen suchen???
 
Gruss 
Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Oktober 2006)

Nene ... ich meine wühl dich mal durch die bekannten Onlineshops.
Hier mal einige grosse von den vielen:


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/index.php
http://www4.hibike.de/
http://www.bike-components.de/
http://www.bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=home
http://www.bikenology.de/

Hier gibt es auch noch eine Liste von Onlineshops:
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrrad-haendler/


Alex


----------



## **Ebert** (5. Oktober 2006)

Danke nochmal für den Tipp da werd ich sicherlich n Sattel finden aber, dass überleg ich mir noch.
Ich hab noch eine Frage:
macht es sinn sich fürs flying circus eine marzocchi dirt jumper 1 bzw 3 zu holen??? und wo liegt der unterschied zwischen der 1er und der 3er.
ich find die gabel würd halt top zu dem bike passen das weiße circus mit ner weißen dirt jumper einfach nur genial.......
danke schon im voraus!!!
gruß 
Maxi


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi Maxi,

warum sollte es keinen Sinn machen? Ich fahre z.B. auch eine DJ3 in meinem Circus. Sie ist eine solige und robuste Gabel, allerdings sehr schwer.
Die 2006er sind etwas leichter geworden.
Der Unterschied zwischen der 1er und der 3er kann man heir nachlesen:
DJ I 2006
DJ III 2006


Gruss

Alex


----------



## **Ebert** (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi Alex,
glaubst du man könnte das beim Händler gleich so kaufen mit der Dirt Jumper 1, dann müsste ich nämlich nicht erst noch die andre verkaufen und würd mir das mim einbau sparen.  
ich weiß nicht ob hier jemand den händler kennt und zwar is der in münchen und rabe is denke ich eigentlich ein sehr guter händler.

gruss
Maxi


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn du dir mein Fritzz anschaust, dann siehst du das da nicht alles Original ist. Mein Dealer hat mir auch das Angebot gemacht die Teile direkt auszutauschen und die ausgebauten Parts gegen zu rechnen .... also wenn du nett bitte bitte sagst und mit deinem Händler redest ... da lässt sich bestimmt etwas machen. Ich weiss aber nicht ob das auch bei "Auslaufmodellen" wie dem 2006er Circus funktioniert ... einfach fragen, dann bist du schlauer 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## **Ebert** (6. Oktober 2006)

danke werd ich mal machen.
dein fritzz sieht übrigens super  aus!!!
mfg 
Maxi


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Oktober 2006)

Dankeschön. So etwas hört man natürlich gerne 

Dann noch viel Glück mit deinem Circus !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## **Ebert** (6. Oktober 2006)

Nochmal ne frage 
des bike is aber ganz schön schwer könnt ihr mir mal sagen wo ich da noch an gewicht abspecken kann oder wo ich leichtere parts rein haun kann?? Ich will mir auf jeden fall ne dirt jumper 3 holen weil 1er is doch zu teuer!!!
danke
gruss
Maxi


----------



## **Ebert** (6. Oktober 2006)

so um die 13 kilo wären optimal!!!!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Oktober 2006)

Wo du evtl. an Gewicht sparen kannst sind die Reifen, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Schaltwerk und KeFü weg und SS ... generell alles 
13Kg werden bei dem Bike UND mit der DJIII ein recht teures Unterfangen ...

Meines wiegt mit DJIII 15,45kg ....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## **Ebert** (7. Oktober 2006)

jetzt mal ganz ehrlich merkt man 1 oder zwei kilos oder bild ich mir dass nur ein. z.b. beim bunny hop oder sonstigen sprüngen
gruss
maxi


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Oktober 2006)

Für manche sind 1-2kg die Welt für wieder andere nicht weiter auffällig.
Mich stören die 15kg nicht wirklich.

Extrem-Leichtbau ist in der Sparte, in der es um hohe Belastung für das Material geht, nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.

Gruss

Alex


----------

